# Brown spotting - 11wks



## EmmaInStokey (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi There,
So sorry if someone has posted on this in the past but I looked through the "spotting" posts and couldn't find one that matched! I'm 11wks today. So far everything has been fine. Sorry if this sounds daft but I sneezed in bed last night - the mother of all sneezes. Normally, I have a chance to pull my knees up but this time it came out of the blue and I got the most enormous pulling sensation in my abdomen - really strong and sharp. It went away very quickly but this morning, when I went to the loo, I had some brown spotting. I'm worried because I haven't had any of this so far, its the 1st time. Apologies now for TMI but there was a little on the tissue, and more in the pan of the toilet. I've had nothing since and my clinic seems to think its ok but I'm concerned because this is unheard of for me - and its come at 11wks. I have no pain and we had a scan on Thursday which showed 2 very active bubs doing a "dance" for the camera. I think I'm feeling more worried because now I've seen them, its all more real. Can you offer any advice ? do you know of other women who 1st experience spotting at this stage ?
Thanks
Emma


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi emma

Congratulations

Brown loss is a sign of old blood so that is a positive sign.  Most hospitals have an early pregnancy unit for bleeds and abdo pain in early pregnancy so you would be qualify.  To access these you need to contact your GP, this may be done over the phone, especially today on a bank holiday and you would be given appointment for next few days.  It does not matter whether you have had fertility treatment, a bleed is a bleed....

Hope that helps, good luck

Jan


----------

